# Transmission Fluid 4 2003 passat 2.8



## Nathapong (Jun 19, 2008)

is lubro molly 75w90 good. and how much fluid do i need to replace after draining out all of it.? 4 2003 passat 2.8 for Manual Transmission
thank you 


_Modified by Nathapong at 5:10 PM 1-20-2010_


----------



## zgdonkey (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Transmission Fluid 4 2003 passat 2.8 (Nathapong)*

Probably not, you should stick to the correct VW fluid for your car. A full refill will take 6-9 liters depending on what transmission it is.


----------

